# Halfords posts in Bargain Thread



## wiggydiggy (17 Feb 2014)

Any chance this can be tidied? 

Its been done before, normally a bunch of arguing about x/y/z but just wondered if the Halfords £5 off posts could be shifted/deleted?


----------



## Shaun (17 Feb 2014)

@wiggydiggy - that's a moderation request rather than site support; can you please use the "Report" link from one of the posts in the thread you'd like us to look at and we'll give it some consideration. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (17 Feb 2014)

Got it - thanks.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2014)

Fixed it... 

New fingers needed on the tablet


----------

